# Need help with an 05 se-r



## SmokegreySE-R (Jun 29, 2008)

Hello everyone I got an 05 Altima SE-R with 66,000K. My problem is that in between low rpm's like from 2,000 to 2,800 it makes like a tapping or like if a head shield is vibrating noise.. I have been thinking that sense it has 66,000 miles it might have something to do with the timing chain maybe the stops or something might be worn out.... Any help will be highly appreciated...


----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

SmokegreySE-R said:


> Hello everyone I got an 05 Altima SE-R with 66,000K. My problem is that in between low rpm's like from 2,000 to 2,800 it makes like a tapping or like if a head shield is vibrating noise.. I have been thinking that sense it has 66,000 miles it might have something to do with the timing chain maybe the stops or something might be worn out.... Any help will be highly appreciated...


66,000 and an 05? Yeah that might have something to do with it! MTF previous owner drove the crap out of it! Hope you got it for 8,000 or less!


----------



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

sounds like the cv joints


----------



## nmaschek (Dec 17, 2008)

Had same exact prob. only @ 25K. Took to nissan dealership and they replaced it for free. Just say you have warranty and it's covered and they should take care of it. Besides it's a nissan prob anyway. Had two friends with alti's with same prob. Sound no more.


----------

